# FS: 80 gallon tank, stand, lids, light, eheim 2217 $150 obo *reduced*



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

I am selling my 80 gallon (48" long 18" wide 21" tall) with stand, lids, dual bulb light, gravel, eheim 2217 canister filter (the motor works but it needs clasps for the top, has hoses and fittings). Box of misc things like h.o.b filters, heaters, test kits, ornaments, magnet scrubber ect. Also have a fluval C4 and M200 brand new in the plastic still that i can throw in for the right price. The tank is dirty and scratched but doesn't look too bad when it's filled, needs some tlc. I am asking $150 but i am open to offers. Thanks for looking.


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

bump, shoot me an offer


----------



## jbeglaw (Aug 2, 2013)

where is the scratch? how big/pics?


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

there's scratches all over it in clusters. It's weird almost like someone cleaned it with something abrasive. Anyways its down to $200 obo now. Let me know


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

bump, taking offers


----------



## Arden (Feb 13, 2014)

Would you be willing to part out? I have a broken eheim I could make whole again if you'd like to sell the 2217


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mortskrap (Jan 20, 2011)

cdoug, text or call me as I'm interested. 250-260-0316

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

Bump, make me an offer


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

bump, everything is still available. Have other things i can throw in, just want it gone.


----------



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

Is that a acrylic tank? Strange for a glass tank to be scratched like that. I might be intrested.


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

it is glass and i also thought that was weird, price is down to $180 now, comes with a lot of stuff as well. Really need it gone, the old man wants it out of his garage. bump


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

bump..........


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

bump. really need it gone


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

bump, reduced again


----------

